# Menüsteuerung mit dem TDE



## fiezenboy (7 Oktober 2018)

Hallo liebes SPS Forum.

Ich glaube ich habe ein Brett vorm Kopf und siehe das naheliegende nicht.
Und zwar folgendes.

Ich  möchte mit der Logo! 8 (eine 0BA8) zusammen mit dem TDE Display gerne  mein Aquarium automatisieren. Die unter programme für die steuerung des  Lichts und der heizung usw ist soweit fertig und nun habe ich ein  Problem bei der Erstellung der entsprechenden Menüsteuerung.

Da  ich nur Basiskenntnisse (mit einem Anteil Try and Error) habe, habe ich  mich des Menübeispiels auf der Siemens homepage bedient und es soweit  für meine Zwecke abgeändert.

Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass  ich in das Menü gerne eine zweite Ebene haben möchte und zwar in der  Art, dass wenn ich im Hauptmenü zb Licht auswähle (Cursor auf/Ab) und Ok  (oder eine andere taste) er dann zu dem (im idealfall) wenns geht zu  dem jeweilig grade aktiviem Text  (an aus oder automatik spring und ich  dann aus den drei Meldetexten (an aus oder auto) Wählen kann oder wenn  nichts passiert, er nach ablauf der Zeit wieder zurück auf die  Titelseite spring. Ich habe unten einmal den Baum aufgestellt, wie ich  mir das in etwa vorstelle.

Titelseite
├ Licht 
│ ├ An
│ ├ Aus
│ └ Auto
│
├ Heizung
│ ├ An
│ ├ Aus    
│ └ Temperatureinstellung über F-Tasten
│
├ PH-Wert
│ ├ An
│ ├ Aus
│ └ Werteinstellung über F-Tasten
│
├ Wasserwechsel
│ ├ Start
│ ├ automatik
│ └ Stop
...




Die  erste Ebene funktioniert derweil ganz gut. Ich bin nur am überlegen,  wie ich die Zweite Ebene darin Einbinden kann. Das Programm für Logo  Comfort habe ich unten mit angehängt.

Für Vorschläge bin ich immer zu haben und den Rest klopfe ich mir passend zusammen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen 

fiezenboy


Anhang:
Anhang anzeigen Aq Menü.rar


----------



## Loenne (15 Oktober 2018)

Hallo fiezenboy 



> Da  ich nur Basiskenntnisse (mit einem Anteil Try and Error) habe, habe ich  mich des Menübeispiels auf der Siemens homepage bedient und es soweit  für meine Zwecke abgeändert.



Welches Beispiel meinst Du ? 

Auf der Siemens Homepage habe ich ein Beispiel gefunden wie du auch ein TDE steuern kannst um an den entsprechenden Stellen Werte zu ändern bzw. Ausgänge zu schalten.
Schau mal hier: Menüsteuerung mit LOGO! TD

Dann habe ich mich mal mit deinem Programm beschäftigt, soll das Ganze so aussehen ?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Fabpicard (15 Oktober 2018)

Ich hab bei uns genau 1 TDE mit "Menüstrucktur"... Und nach dem Krampf, diesen sche** zu programmieren entschieden, das es sich immer lohnt entweder den Aufpreis für ein Basic-Panel oder eines von einem anderen Hersteller zu kaufen...
Sobald ich irgendwann "ausversehen" ein KTP400 irgendwo "mitbestellen: kann, fliegt das TDE in die Ersatzteilkiste für die paar Logogurken, bei denen das TDE kein Menü hat...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## fiezenboy (17 Oktober 2018)

Loenne schrieb:


> Hallo fiezenboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so habe ich mir das Vorgestellt. Wie hast du das Geschafft? Ich wette, das war etwas ganz Simples, was ich die ganze Zeit vor der Nase hatte und nicht drauf gekommen bin 

Gruß Fiezenboy


----------



## Loenne (18 Oktober 2018)

Nein ganz so profan ist das Ganze nicht da du ja für jeden Menüpunkt in deiner Herangehensweise einen eigenen Meldetext verwenden möchtest. 

Bedingt durch die vielen Meldetexte die du dann auch noch auf zwei Ebenen verwendest wird das Ganze sehr schnell sehr unübersichtlich. 

Die eigentliche Logik die hinter der Lösung steht ist das die Steuerung sich "merken" muss in welche Ebene sie sich gerade befindet und entsprechend das Zählen bei betätigen der Auf und Ab Pfeile bei der nicht aktiven Ebene unterbindet. 

Der Wechsel zwischen den Ebenen erfolgt dann mit den rechts und links Pfeilen. Dies muss jedoch immer an der richtigen Stelle erfolgen da auch hier das Zählen der nicht aktiven Ebene gesperrt werden muss.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## fiezenboy (18 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Loenne

Kannst du mir das Programm einmal zukommen lassen, damit ich mir das einmal anschauen kann?

gruß

fiezenboy


----------



## Loenne (24 Oktober 2018)

Hallo fiezenboy,

beruflich bedingt komme ich leider erst jetzt dazu dir und für alle anderen die es gebrauchen können hier meine Lösung hochzuladen. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es dir weiterhilft und wenn du dann auch dein fertiges Programm mal hier präsentierst um zu schauen was du weiter daraus gemacht hast.

Da wie schon gesagt das Ganze sehr umfangreiche Ausmaße annimmt für ein "bisschen Menüsteuerung" habe ich mit UDFs gearbeitet. 

Die beiden UDFs sind dabei beinahe gleich und unterscheiden sich nur minimal da ich sie für die erste und zweite Menüebene entsprechend modifiziert habe. Mit den UDFs wird das Programm etwas übersichtlicher und bleibt trotzdem Modular um ggf. noch Ebenen oder Menüpunkte hinzuzufügen.

Gerne hätte ich einen großen UDF Baustein "Menü" entwickelt den man dann in allen möglichen Steuerungen wieder verwenden kann. Das hätte den Vorteil dass man das Rad nicht jedes mal neu erfinden muss, aber leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit dazu dies auszuprobieren. 

Außerdem denke ich das die Ressourcen der Logo dies nicht hergibt. Naja vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit sich daran zu versuchen .

Anhang anzeigen Aquarium by Loenne.zip


Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## fiezenboy (25 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Loenne

Ich kann den anhang leider nicht öffnen. Logo Comfort sagt mir "Fehler beim Laden"

Gruß

Fiezenboy


----------



## Loenne (28 Oktober 2018)

Du musst den Anhang (ZIP-Datei) entpacken bevor du die Dateien in Logo Comfort laden kannst !

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## volker (29 Oktober 2018)

ich hatte das auch mal nur aus neugierde probiert.
vorher natürlich entpackt. bei mir geht es auch nicht.
meine logosoft comfort hat die version v8.0.1


----------



## GUNSAMS (29 Oktober 2018)

Das Programm ist für eine LOGO!8.FS4 erstellt. Zum Öffnen und/oder Bearbeiten wird mindestens LSC V8.1 benötigt.

Aktuell ist die Version V8.2. Bei einer vorhandenen Vollversion LSC kann kostenlos auf LSC V8.2 hochgerüstet werden.

Das Upgrade kann hier heruntergeladen werden:

Demosoftware, Upgrades/Updates, Treiber

Bitte bei Windows als OS beachten, dass es eine 32bit und eine 64bit Variante zum Download bereitsteht. Nach dem Download steht eine Datei names "Setup.exe" zur Verfügung. Diese als Administrator (bei Windows) starten und den Anweisungen folgen.


----------



## Loenne (29 Oktober 2018)

Hmm....

das wird es schon sein! Ich kann das Programm problemlos mit einer Logosoft Comfort Version 8.1.0 (2016-07-15 08-49) als auch mit einer Version 8.2.0 (2017-10-24 12-19) öffnen.
Als CPU habe ich eine LOGO! 8.FS4 ausgewählt.

Viele Grüße
Loenne

Edit: Da war GUNSAMS wohl eine Millisekunde schneller als ich


----------

